# Gentleman floating clip?



## DrPepper8412 (Jul 17, 2010)

Any ideas on how to make one since the clip setup is a bit different from that of say an El Grande, where a floating clip would be easier?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2010)

What's a "Floating clip" ?


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Jul 17, 2010)

It looks like it's called an "invisible" clip here
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/invisibleclipforjremperor.pdf


----------



## fernhills (Jul 17, 2010)

I think he means invisible clip. Something i gotta master.  Carl


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2010)

The tutorial that you were looking at explains how to do it . There's no difference if it's a Gent or an Emeror or an El Grande . You need to make a closed end cap then do as the tutorial says .


----------



## MartinPens (Jul 18, 2010)

Make a closed-end cap. When you drill the hole for the cap tube, add 1/8 of an inch. It is important to know where the tube ends in the cap - so measure exactly. After turning and before finishing make a measured mark like the tutorial says. Most of us don't have laser machines. You can use a very small drill bit or I use a small dremmel bit.  Drill a hole in the middle of the mark - two side by side if necessary. I stay away from the outside edges of the mark and try to keep them toward the middle of the mark.
I then use an exacto knife to gently and slowly open up the measured mark until the clip (already cut as tutorial says) fits nicely inside. Set clip aside and finish the cap. Follow the rest of the tutorial. 

If you don't want to press the metal part into the cap, I have found that packing wood dust or shavings (which I have plenty of) into the cap and adding med or thin CA glue works well.  ***Make sure you don't allow the CA to come out of the slit in the cap*** this is a good way to ruin the whole thing really fast.

Don't know if any of that makes sense, but I hope it might help some.

Martin


----------



## rherrell (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's the way I do it.................
http://www.woodturner-russ.com/42_InvisibleClipLR_0723.pdf


----------

